# Worst/most overrated product you've used?



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

As it says really....

the worst product you've used or the product that has been talked up so much and turned out to be utter turd?

:detailer:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

There's so many!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Most snow foams imo.

Much prefer a decent pre-wash.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Meguiars tyre gel
Autoshyte magifoam ... Scrap that, the whole range
Bmd miura best of show 
Soft 99 fusso
Gtechniq g1
Gyeon bathe+


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Fireball tyre wax blue. Looks impressive when first put on but is nowhere near as durable as megs. Nice gloss but that's about it. Snide version of gyeon if you ask me.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Bmd Sirius and morpheous
Autoglanz smooth velvet
Frost car care
Af lather


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Magifoam, 5 litres of that mistake
Managed to punt it off in eBay the other day tho


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtech's I1, keep trying it but can't make it last longer than a week. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Bmd Sirius and morpheous
> Autoglanz smooth velvet
> Frost car care
> Af lather


Frost car care. Terrible stuff

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Im really not a Auto Finesse fan tbh
Very overrated stuff. Its not terrible but theres much better out there for the money but it all boils down to personal preference 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Snow foam 

Entire muc-off brand


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Snow foam
> 
> Entire muc-off brand


Their glass cleaner isn't half bad actually

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

AD magifoam
AD pink sheen
Soft 99 glaco
AF cutting compound


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Nothing can beat Carchem OB Glaze.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Crystal Rock by a considerable distance when you take price into account. Its no better than any other of the SV range.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Autoglym HD cleanser, 
Anything from AF.
Adams paint sealant and buttery wax.


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Megs Endurance Tyre Gel. Horrid stuff. Terrible to work with, don't like the look on the tyre, slings and attracts dust. Never to be used again.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Tyromania. Pain to apply, expensive and lasts about 3 minute. Crap.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wilco said:


> Crystal Rock by a considerable distance when you take price into account. Its no better than any other of the SV range.


Yes!!!

Forgot about that one

I prefer onyx, the entry level wax -.-


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

One product i bought and have never used again is AG Rapid Detailer


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

M400BHP said:


> One product i bought and have never used again is AG Rapid Detailer


I use this on my wheel's after every wash just to get rid tho it does smell nice :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

M400BHP said:


> One product i bought and have never used again is AG Rapid Detailer


Should be called rapid streak leaver


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

I've never had it streak.

Maybe its just the way I use it?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Gtechniq I1, it just didn't last!
Bmd Miura, like trying to spread concrete.
Autobrite Autograph, found it awkward to remove successfully, finish was nice though tbf!
Odk Glamour, it was probably a case of over hype but it just didn't wow me.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Powermaxed jetwash and wax

Really don't understand it, as far as i can tell, it had very little if any effect as a pre wash, didn't leave much in the way of protection, and it can leave a pink stain on white body work as I found out!


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

SmudgerEBT said:


> I've never had it streak.
> 
> Maybe its just the way I use it?


Me neither.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Autoglym SRP.....


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Valetpro Citrus pre wash
bought this to remove bugs and found it useless at different dilution ratios, wasnt bad for the rest of the car however


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

GTechnic G5, G1 & I1 waste of money
AF products simply because of the origins
Meguires LastTouch


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

AF avalanche


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

That stripper scent air freshener stuff, could only smell it as soon as you sprayed it then lasted like 1 hour and smell was gone. 

Also carbon collective repel fabric protectant. Done a soft top roof and it done nothing to it. Put another 2 coats on done nothing.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Every thing is over rated.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Megs Gold Class Liquid Wax.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Most snow foams, only one i thought did the job was Angelwas fast foam but just using the PW to remove dirt is just as good.

Gyeon bathe + did nothing for me.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

SmudgerEBT said:


> I've never had it streak.
> 
> Maybe its just the way I use it?


I don't get any streaks with AG rapid detailer either.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Valet Pro's Citrus snow foam isn't anywhere near as good at shifting dirt as their standard cheaper citrus pre-cleaner.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Should be called rapid streak leaver


Try using less next time, it is a less is more type product. It may depend on what was on the car too, perhaps it was a LSP that behaved a certain way? Rapid Detailer certainly sits over HD Wax, SRP etc with no issues. Keen to help you resolve this issue if possible.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Autoglym said:


> Try using less next time, it is a less is more type product. It may depend on what was on the car too, perhaps it was a LSP that behaved a certain way? Rapid Detailer certainly sits over HD Wax, SRP etc with no issues. Keen to help you resolve this issue if possible.


Can't get any less than one spray per panel with a top quality microfibre towel

It certainly doesn't like coatings and there's a fair few other lsps it won't sit over properly too

May work over hd wax ok but then you'd expect it to as that's what it was developed for I guess


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Turtle wax bug and tar remover. 
My own fault for being suckered by a big supermarket discount. Took ages to clean it off properly.


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Paid £20 for the Chemical guys red and black wheel brush and it has fallen apart 6 months later... Waste of money...


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wheel Woolies were a big disappointment. Much prefer EZ Brushes.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

pxr5 said:


> Wheel Woolies were a big disappointment. Much prefer EZ Brushes.


That's a first!

EZ brushes are way too messy


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Kimo said:


> That's a first!
> 
> EZ brushes are way too messy





pxr5 said:


> Wheel Woolies were a big disappointment. Much prefer EZ Brushes.


That's why these threads are so interesting! I love all my wheel woolies and couldn't be without them

The ez brushes flick crap all over me and and the rest of the wheel

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Kyle 86 said:


> Frost car care. Terrible stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I love their Tyre dressing. Have 2L of the stuff.


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

That AutoGlanz Alkalloy that got a raving review on here. I bought a litre of it based on the DW review and it really isn't the miracle product it was made out to be. Its ok, but its certainly no better than anything else I've used before and worse than others.

Interesting to see Megs endurance gel mentioned a few times on here. I really like the stuff. It is messy, but I'm yet to find a product that is as durable.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Think my only product I have been truly disappointed in was Autoperfekt Revered Tyre Dressing. It is terrible stuff which caused a film of glue like substance on my tyres. 

Browned my tyres terribly, it took 4 separate tyre scrubs across 4 maintenance washes to finally get rid of it. Full 500ml bottle of it straight down the sink. Truly awful and no solution was ever proposed for the issues after several attempts at solving it by the company. 

Not very inspiring when the maker can't solve the issue with his own product.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

AJO said:


> That AutoGlanz Alkalloy that got a raving review on here. I bought a litre of it based on the DW review and it really isn't the miracle product it was made out to be. Its ok, but its certainly no better than anything else I've used before and worse than others.
> 
> Interesting to see Megs endurance gel mentioned a few times on here. I really like the stuff. It is messy, but I'm yet to find a product that is as durable.


Interesting... What didn't you like about it out of curiosity? I couldn't fault it as a wheel cleaner, ended up giving it a very good review.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> Forgot about that one
> 
> I prefer onyx, the entry level wax -.-


Me aswell. I'd cry if id spent 800 bangers on it

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> Interesting... What didn't you like about it out of curiosity? I couldn't fault it as a wheel cleaner, ended up giving it a very good review.


It didn't foam anywhere near as much as I expected it to/or the review made out. I found i constantly had to keep priming the brush to keep product circulating. It almost seemed to dry/disappear as I was working my way around the wheels.

Its cleaning ability was OK, and it was fairly cheap. Id just like to be able to give the wheel a good spray and then put the bottle down whilst working my way around the wheel with my brushes.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

AJO said:


> That AutoGlanz Alkalloy that got a raving review on here. I bought a litre of it based on the DW review and it really isn't the miracle product it was made out to be. Its ok, but its certainly no better than anything else I've used before and worse than others.
> 
> Interesting to see Megs endurance gel mentioned a few times on here. I really like the stuff. It is messy, but I'm yet to find a product that is as durable.


I actually hated it a lot before, tried it again last week and with the recent good weather I'm surprised how well it held up. Will be going through it again, but it is messy and for me I feel is basically washes off when it rains

(Megs that is, I quite like alkalloy tho)


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

pxr5 said:


> Wheel Woolies were a big disappointment. Much prefer EZ Brushes.


I have to say I am with you on that..



Kimo said:


> That's a first!
> 
> EZ brushes are way too messy


I dunno i use mine weekly and ok i get a few splats back off it but nothing to really mention...i find they clean so much better than the wheel woolies especially on complex wheels like the 208 GTI's i can use one EZ to do a wheel vs 2 or 3 with the woolies


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Supernatural Premium Wax.

Probably the only item I have ever bought that I was truly disappointed with. Tried applying it various ways, less, more, different applicators, in shade, in garage, cool, warm, left longer, left overnight, left for a few minutes etc. (my daughter bought it for me so I didn't want to disappoint her) but you guessed it, disappointed. 

Ended up selling it on here.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 22, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have to say I am with you on that..
> 
> I dunno i use mine weekly and ok i get a few splats back off it but nothing to really mention...i find they clean so much better than the wheel woolies especially on complex wheels like the 208 GTI's i can use one EZ to do a wheel vs 2 or 3 with the woolies


count me in too, for the same reasons.


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

M400BHP said:


> One product i bought and have never used again is AG Rapid Detailer


I don't find it horrendous, it smells great and does work but I find it has a lot more potential to streak than Meguiars Last Touch. I use it over Dodo Juice Banana Armour, not sure if that makes a difference?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

AJO said:


> It didn't foam anywhere near as much as I expected it to/or the review made out. I found i constantly had to keep priming the brush to keep product circulating. It almost seemed to dry/disappear as I was working my way around the wheels.
> 
> Its cleaning ability was OK, and it was fairly cheap. Id just like to be able to give the wheel a good spray and then put the bottle down whilst working my way around the wheel with my brushes.


Hmmm... interesting. I use a combination of Karcher/Wheel Woolies so both hard bristle and soft wool. Foamed up extremely well with either brush and that was at 1:20 dilution, even better at 1:5.

Can only guess that the type of brush is causing the issues. I spray around the wheel/barrel once and then agitate between all my spokes, go around the spokes again to do the wheel barrel before cleaning the face of the alloys, around 5 minutes per wheel excluding scrubbing the tyre (which it is also very good for).

It doesn't dry in and foams up great without any need for further application.

Cleaning ability was on par with any dilutable wheel cleaner I have tried and that was on both sealed and unprotected alloys. The bonus of the Alkalloy was it was performing at these levels at a better dilution than other competitors plus neat it is nearly PH neutral, again another added bonus. A shame you haven't rated it at all on the back of my review.

What brush do you use and dilution?


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Auto Finesse revolution wheel soap... What a waste of 12 quid!!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Auto Finesse revolution wheel soap... What a waste of 12 quid!!!


Paid a lot less than that but thought it was great stuff tbh


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Chemical Guys Mr Pink and Ez Cream Glaze. Mr Pink feels like washing up liquid with a nice fragrance and Ez Cream Glaze just doesn't really do much at all other than add an extra step into the process for no noticeable reason. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Autobrite magifoam for me! couldnt use the stuff quick enough!


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Hmmm... interesting. I use a combination of Karcher/Wheel Woolies so both hard bristle and soft wool. Foamed up extremely well with either brush and that was at 1:20 dilution, even better at 1:5.
> 
> Can only guess that the type of brush is causing the issues. I spray around the wheel/barrel once and then agitate between all my spokes, go around the spokes again to do the wheel barrel before cleaning the face of the alloys, around 5 minutes per wheel excluding scrubbing the tyre (which it is also very good for).
> 
> ...


Have had exactly the same outcome as this. Bought it based on Brian1612 review and wasn't disappointed. It's now my go to wheel cleaner. I use it with an ez brush and a valet pro brush.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

M400BHP said:


> One product i bought and have never used again is AG Rapid Detailer


Have a 5ltr drum in the garage that I can't even seem to give away!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

wd40 said:


> Have had exactly the same outcome as this. Bought it based on Brian1612 review and wasn't disappointed. It's now my go to wheel cleaner. I use it with an ez brush and a valet pro brush.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback WD-40. Glad you liked it!  Did you happen to go down the custom route out of curiosity?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

wd40 said:


> Have a 5ltr drum in the garage that I can't even seem to give away!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the stuff, send it my way please


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Thanks for the feedback WD-40. Glad you liked it!  Did you happen to go down the custom route out of curiosity?


No worries mate as it is a fantastic product. The bug off is amazing too!. No never went with the custom options. Excitedly waiting for my competition winnings to arrive so I can try the rest of their range 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Love the stuff, send it my way please


Lol did try to sell it on here a few months back. It would be the logistics of it would be a pain I guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> Hmmm... interesting. I use a combination of Karcher/Wheel Woolies so both hard bristle and soft wool. Foamed up extremely well with either brush and that was at 1:20 dilution, even better at 1:5.
> 
> Can only guess that the type of brush is causing the issues. I spray around the wheel/barrel once and then agitate between all my spokes, go around the spokes again to do the wheel barrel before cleaning the face of the alloys, around 5 minutes per wheel excluding scrubbing the tyre (which it is also very good for).
> 
> ...


Valet pro detailing brush and an EZ detail brush for the barrel of the wheel.
First bottle I made up at 1:20 but I've made my next lot up at more like 1:10

I had been using Auto finesse wheel shampoo before rather than a dedicated wheel cleaner but was also disappointed by that. As the suds died off fairly quickly leaving me cleaning my wheels with what seemed like a bucket of warm water.

Going back to the alkalloy, at the moment, I have used better cleaners. I will see how I get on with the stronger dilution ratio.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Gtechniq p1 is another


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

wd40 said:


> Lol did try to sell it on here a few months back. It would be the logistics of it would be a pain I guess
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never saw it, not on here as much now.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Gtechniq p1 is another


2nd that!!!
A terrible polish that dried out if you just looked at it!!

Gonz.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Autoglym body work shampoo got it in a life shine kit. Terrible stuff used once never again. CG stripper scent smells Devine for about a day then nought.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah stripper scent is another very over rated product


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

C5.

It does the job if your wheels only ever get a little dusty. Seems to do nothing to stop tar sticking to the barrels and you still get tiny metallic fragments embedding themselves into the wheels if you like to drive a quick car properly.

Don't really see the point of it, the cost or effort applying it properly and then still have to use tar and fallout removers every time you want them properly clean.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Bmd Sirius and morpheous
> Autoglanz smooth velvet
> Frost car care
> Af lather


I'm surprised about smooth velvet, I just used a little while ago;thought it was great, smell is fantastic and a nice finish imo


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Anything by Autobrite.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Gtechniq p1 is another


:thumb: First polish i bought and its stuck in the shed rotting away.You`d have thought Gtechnic would be able to make a decent polish.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Bilberry wheel cleaner.
Diablo wheel cleaner. 
I don't buy expensive stuff, so have never been let down that way.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

BadgerJCW said:


> Anything by Autobrite.


Lol true story



bradleymarky said:


> :thumb: First polish i bought and its stuck in the shed rotting away.You`d have thought Gtechnic would be able to make a decent polish.


Yup

But I find a lot of their gear over priced and over rated


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

DJ basics of bling qd.
How anyone can say it removes tar and bugs (needs scrubbing/several hits on bugs) is beyond me, or acts as a waterless wash. Seems to offer no real lubrication, and the supplied trigger head is useless on anything more than a slightly windy day. Sorry DJ, not your finest hour.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bradleymarky said:


> :thumb: First polish i bought and its stuck in the shed rotting away.You`d have thought Gtechnic would be able to make a decent polish.


Probably because they didn't actually make it?? I don't know the facts but wouldn't surprise me if the also did a spot of rebranding too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have to say I am with you on that..
> 
> I dunno i use mine weekly and ok i get a few splats back off it but nothing to really mention...i find they clean so much better than the wheel woolies especially on complex wheels like the 208 GTI's i can use one EZ to do a wheel vs 2 or 3 with the woolies


I have to say the opposite, the EZ brush is good on plenty of cars, it hates my dads Golf V with its 17" rims and large back brake discs with the surrounding guard, just gets trapped and as earlier need a hand to shield the thing on narrow spokes to prevent a face full of black specs on removal. It also lost the rubber end somewhere which meant finding something suitable around the garage to stick on the end, not saying its a bad product at all but is one issue i have encountered, something i dont have to worry about with the woolies and there much softer on the rims



bradleymarky said:


> Most snow foams, only one i thought did the job was Angelwas fast foam but just using the PW to remove dirt is just as good.
> 
> Gyeon bathe + did nothing for me.


Didnt mind Gyeon Bathe + found it worked well on a coated car but only when used neat after the inital wash and rinse


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Interesting so many Gtechniq and AF products mentioned so far. I bought 3 AF products recently, based on reviews on here, and found them all garbage!


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

I shall caveat this with the statement that I have used and love what I think is probably each and every one of their products EXCEPT.....

CarPro Reload - Used it 3 times, carefully according to guidance. No matter how little I use and how I dilute it, it streaks / highspots like crazy on my Xirallic paint and needed to be removed via DA polishing each time I tried - I only persevered because I know many folks say it is a miracle product, so horses for courses  It's just not for me.


----------



## Rydal (Apr 10, 2007)

Totally agree on Reload, love Carpro stuff but Reload always streaks. I gave it another go at the weekend and actually ended up throwing it in the bin to stop me being tempted again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

f4780y said:


> I shall caveat this with the statement that I have used and love what I think is probably each and every one of their products EXCEPT.....
> 
> CarPro Reload - Used it 3 times, carefully according to guidance. No matter how little I use and how I dilute it, it streaks / highspots like crazy on my Xirallix paint and needed to be removed via DA polishing each time I tried - I only persevered because I know many folks say it is a miracle product, so horses for courses  It's just not for me.


I find with reload its best to use it on wet paint after a rinse. I didthis last night on my black car which has CQUK on. Not a streak to be seen.

In the past I had a streak on my wife's car which is a Spice Orange Mini. I just sprayed the area with water and wiped it dry. Streak gone.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

As with all these products some like them and some hate them. I love Reload. Works really well for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Berylburton said:


> I find with reload its best to use it on wet paint after a rinse. I didthis last night on my black car which has CQUK on. Not a streak to be seen.
> 
> In the past I had a streak on my wife's car which is a Spice Orange Mini. I just sprayed the area with water and wiped it dry. Streak gone.


Yup, I understand, but for me that's what HydrO2Lite is for, and that product works perfectly for me on wet paint (as does HydroFoam). 
Reload (for me) should be about topping up when dry, and I can't get it to work in the scenario at all.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Gyeon cancoat x2 went in the bin after they wouldn't leave the can. I'd two bottles of gyeon cure that have gone funny too. Originally nice to use but over time became smeary in the extreme. Another product for the bin.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Valet Pro Citrus Prewash
Valet Pro Bilberry
Gtechniq W8
Carpro Trix


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Probably because they didn't actually make it?? I don't know the facts but wouldn't surprise me if the also did a spot of rebranding too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ofc they do

Not hard to find out where from now is it


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

AJO said:


> Valet pro detailing brush and an EZ detail brush for the barrel of the wheel.
> First bottle I made up at 1:20 but I've made my next lot up at more like 1:10
> 
> I had been using Auto finesse wheel shampoo before rather than a dedicated wheel cleaner but was also disappointed by that. As the suds died off fairly quickly leaving me cleaning my wheels with what seemed like a bucket of warm water.
> ...


1:20 is for light or sealed wheels. They suggest 1:5 for the cleaning of unprotected and dirty wheels. Agree with the revolution to an extent. I used it before and hated it but seems to love the wheel woolies and foams up brilliantly. Fine on protected wheels but that's about it.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Wilco said:


> Gyeon cancoat x2 went in the bin after they wouldn't leave the can. I'd two bottles of gyeon cure that have gone funny too. Originally nice to use but over time became smeary in the extreme. Another product for the bin.


Was this the Aerosol version of Cancoat? I see they now offer this product as a pump dispenser with TWO spray heads that you can easily remove and clean after use.
I did get to use Cancoat from the aerosol can twice and it was a great product. Hopefully the new dispenser will make a massive difference


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> 1:20 is for light or sealed wheels. They suggest 1:5 for the cleaning of unprotected and dirty wheels. Agree with the revolution to an extent. I used it before and hated it but seems to love the wheel woolies and foams up brilliantly. Fine on protected wheels but that's about it.


My wheels are very much sealed/protected which is why I went for the 1:20. Like I say, ill see how I get on with the stronger ratio. Its not an awful product by any means and I will use it up, but at the moment, I feel there is better ones out there. :thumb:


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

GTechniq G6 - Possibly the worst glass cleaner I have used. Streaks and doesn't really flash off properly or do much cleaning.

I now use the AF Crystal, which coincidentally is 1 of 2 Auto Finesse products that I actually rate.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

shaunyshaun1234 said:


> GTechniq G6 - Possibly the worst glass cleaner I have used. Streaks and doesn't really flash off properly or do much cleaning.
> 
> I now use the AF Crystal, which coincidentally is 1 of 2 Auto Finesse products that I actually rate.


WOW really? I use both and found G6 to be a fantastic product. Id probabaly rate it a tiny bit more than Crystal but both are great in my eyes. This is a great thread for feedback and info like this.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

G6 I always though was awesome but agreed af crystal is better

Though the new Dooka one is outstanding


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Berylburton said:


> Was this the Aerosol version of Cancoat? I see they now offer this product as a pump dispenser with TWO spray heads that you can easily remove and clean after use.
> I did get to use Cancoat from the aerosol can twice and it was a great product. Hopefully the new dispenser will make a massive difference


Yeah it was the aerosol version. I doubt I'll bother trying the new one after the issues I've had. Recently used ADS Repel coat and that works as the original cancoat should have done, really good easy to use product.


----------

